# Thompson Center 500 and 270 recoil



## loser (Feb 21, 2010)

I have Encore 500 and 270 barrels.  I have never fired them.  Do you shoot with both hands on the pistol grip or one on the grip and one on the forend?  What kind of recoil can I expect?  What is a good scope for each?  Also, my Prohunter trigger is really hard to cock back.  It has never been fired either.  Is there a way to adjust without taking to gunsmith?
Thanks for your replies as I consider the forum the best there is.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Feb 21, 2010)

R U talkin about having an Encore pistol barrel in 500 S&W???


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 21, 2010)

I shoot with both hands on the pistol grip just as I would a large revolver.  If you move one to the forend, you are just asking to get whacked in the forhead with the gun.

The .500 will definately recoil more than the .270.  I would put the .270's recoil on par with a hard kicking .44 mag.  The .500 is in a class of it's own.  It will kick like a mule.  The trick with both of them is to let them recoil.  Don't try to stop it from happening.  All you will get if you do is a sore wrist and hand.  That doesn't mean you can limp-wrist it though.  If you do that you will have a projectile coming back at your head.

As far as adjusting the trigger, you can do a trigger job yourself, but if you have never broken down a frame to its component parts, I would suggest sending it off.  You can have it done for around $40 plus shipping.  Or you can buy the spring kits that are available and take them to a gunsmith and they can put them in for pretty cheap.


----------



## johnk59 (Mar 23, 2010)

The 500 is a handfull, I had one in a custom barrel with a brake on it. The brake helped alot but it is a good kicker.

As far as the trigger goes, I had a Bellem spring kit that I installed. I used a #5 spring kit that he sells. It advertised that it would take the trigger to 1 to 1 1/2#s.  But when I installed it the trigger pull went to 1/2#. So I would get a heavier spring if you go that route. He has a video that you can download on line that shows how to install it.


----------



## loser (Mar 2, 2014)

thanks guys and you were corrct.  kicks like a mule but what a rush


----------



## rosewood (Apr 2, 2014)

When shooting heavy hitters, I hold with my strong hand and palm  just behind my thumb with my off hand to reduce the torque on my strong hand.


----------

